# Any more Ti Bolts left?



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Rumour has it that there are only about 20 frames of the Rocky Mountain Ti Bolt left.
Now who knows about the whereabouts of one or more of these. I think I could locate 5 in Germany. This is not a wanted ad. So don't get me wrong, I am just curious because a friend of mine has one.

As Thylacine would ask: Have you seen them?


----------



## donk (Jan 28, 2004)

I know where 1 is. It is in Saint John, NB. 21 inch bike, I am first on the waiting list to get it when the owner decides to sell, if ever.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

There's another one located here in the Bay Area. Belongs to a shop employee. Not for sale either...I tried.  


There's got to be more than 20 Ti Bolts out there. I didn't think they were that rare.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

The Ottawa/Hull area had one of them, there also was the earlier Rocky Mountain Titanium here (a 21") but the idiot who owned it used it for bike courier work in 1996, with a Bomber Z.1 and had this habit of doing nose-wheelie stops at every red light. One day he snapped the headtube off, and RMB gave him an Element Race as a replacement frame (of course not knowing HOW he killed the frame). As to rarity... not sure what the big deal is, they were just litespeeds really. Rocky didn't make any themselves.


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Oh, I think there are those made by Sandvik and those made by, uh, someone else (litespeed? - really don't know!). The sandvik one's are those that won't break too easily. I think there were about 50 or so made but few "survived". Some frames broke and were not replaced with other ti frames just as in the example above!.
So now more input please. Any more (and better) knowledge about the tubes and welders?


----------



## donk (Jan 28, 2004)

Pooh Bear said:


> Oh, I think there are those made by Sandvik and those made by, uh, someone else (litespeed? - really don't know!). The sandvik one's are those that won't break too easily. I think there were about 50 or so made but few "survived". Some frames broke and were not replaced with other ti frames just as in the example above!.
> So now more input please. Any more (and better) knowledge about the tubes and welders?


I think the small run bike you are talking about is the older monostay ti bike that was built in 89 or 90. The bike's tubing was really small for Ti. My friend's tibolt is pretty stout.


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

donk said:


> I think the small run bike you are talking about is the older monostay ti bike that was built in 89 or 90. The bike's tubing was really small for Ti. My friend's tibolt is pretty stout.


I think there were some ti bolts made by litespeed that broke easily and some by sandvik (like in the pictures above - same frame year 1993 sandvik) that lastet. the latter are stout. Right. And they are not monostay. The seatstays actually look thicker than the chainstays of some steel bikes from that era.









But, I am not quite sure whether this information is correct so please, add some more!


----------



## lebikerboy (Jan 19, 2005)

We've got a customer who has two of them. I think there's probably more than 20 left world wide at least that many in BC.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2004)

DeeEight said:


> As to rarity... not sure what the big deal is, they were just litespeeds really. Rocky didn't make any themselves.


As I recall all were made at Sandvik. The one here above shows clear signs of a typical Sandvik-built frame. The other Ti RM modell also had more Sandvik details than Litespeed-ish. Could be wrong on the oldest modell, but the later wishboned Ti-Bolt were Sandvik for sure.


----------



## benja55 (Aug 10, 2005)

DeeEight said:


> As to rarity... not sure what the big deal is, they were just litespeeds really. Rocky didn't make any themselves.


My feelings exactly, though they were not LiteSpeed. One of the many, many Sanvik bikes that flooded the Ti market. Nice, but not all that IMHO.


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies. Yes, the frame above is sandvik made - the sandvik sticker is still attached  I just don't have a picture of it...


----------



## pooka (Jul 16, 2006)

Thanx for posting my bike, winnie. now everyone knows it exists and I can´t ever leave it alone anymore. I planned to make it public when rumour goes that there is still ONE left. But rumour has been here that it is just a sandvik-frame like thousands more. Maybe, but with a cool sticker indeed. And most important, as ugly as it is today, it fits me perfect, although horizontal dropouts would be cool. 

where are they? I know that there are 4 in germany. two by members of the ibc-classic forum, there is the own in my room( hope so) and there is one frame not in use anymore owned by a guy I meet irregulary in LEipzig. I´ve got photos of his bike i´ll post later.
You all seem to know a guy who knows a guy, who knows... Haven´t you got any pics?
I want to see them although i fear mine is the ugliest one.


----------



## darkside (Apr 1, 2005)

*One from the UK*

My 93' Ti Bolt - just dismantled the frame and will be on ebay in the next week or so.


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

*Why E?*

Why ebay? 

Try an MTBR ad. It will be in good hands then. Maybe in mine?
PM me some price you want to have...

It's an 18", right?


----------



## darkside (Apr 1, 2005)

Pooh,

ebay because I have no idea what they go for these days. Like you said, Id prefer it to go to a good home! :thumbsup: 

Its a 17.5 inch (seat tube top to centre bb)

ill let you know when its put up for sale


----------



## pooka (Jul 16, 2006)

it looks like 18,5". Can´t you see it. You seems to be a bear of little brain.

Oh! yes! buy it! it would be cool.
Oh, but? no! no!
;though it would be cool. Maybe we could leave them alone in a tent in a full moon night and few month later yours would bear a 14,5", suspension corrected and with disc mounts.


----------



## pooka (Jul 16, 2006)

I promised some pics.
here is the one tibolt wich isn´t in use anymore. Owner is a guy called Steffen in LEipzig/germany.


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

*Uh ah!*

Now I seems to be of little brain: They come in x.5 inches...
So I didn't see from the pics that its 17.5. Cool. 
So pooka you thought it to be 18.5". Now you seems to be of little eyes...

Anyways I hope you ship to Germany then  A Tibolt in my home would be great. :thumbsup:

I think the not-in-use-anymore-tibolt in Leipzig looks way overbuilt in this picture. Too many things on it. Or maybe it's just those wheels which I don't like because they catch the eye too much while not rolling.

The british one looks quite nice with those red bolts.


----------



## darkside (Apr 1, 2005)

Just got a NOS decal set for it too. Should help to spruce it up to its original glory


----------



## darkside (Apr 1, 2005)

*ti bolt freshened up*

what do you guys think?


----------



## pooka (Jul 16, 2006)

I think: 
Great. You shouldn´t sell it anymore. And the chaintensioner directs to a good way. Try it singlespeed, geo is perfect.
And after your built-up we start a new threat " Any singlespeed-tibolts left?" and let us howl together about the missing trackends


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

*Another? No!*

Have a fun picture of a Ti Bolt.

Caption should read "Found on the garbage pile!"

















Bad picture quality! Sorry for that, it's just a mobile phone afer all.


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Bump!

Reviving this old thread.


----------



## elephant (Mar 21, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> There's another one located here in the Bay Area. Belongs to a shop employee. Not for sale either...I tried.


Everything is for sale. You should say you did not offer enough in return.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

elephant said:


> Everything is for sale. You should say you did not offer enough in return.


Not for sale generally means he wants too much for it and won't name a price.


----------



## islander (Jan 21, 2004)

*Titanium vs. Ti Bolt*



donk said:


> I think the small run bike you are talking about is the older monostay ti bike that was built in 89 or 90. The bike's tubing was really small for Ti. My friend's tibolt is pretty stout.


Yeah, there's an uber rare model from 1990 and 1991 which is simply called "Titanium" on the top tube decal. Later on came the model with top tube decal that said "Ti Bolt". The former has a wishbone seat stay, and the later has the standard fastback stays.

The production numbers from those wishbone ones were likely super small, and add in the fact that many apparently broke and you can see reason why few may exist today. I'd bet Ti Bolts are much less rare.

Do a search, I'm 99% sure there's picture of both types on these boards.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Boy named SSue said:


> Not for sale generally means he wants too much for it and won't name a price.


Oddly enough...he ended up wanting to sell it. Not sure if he still has it though. He's been unresponsive to my recent emails.


----------



## Jupke (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi,
After dreaming about a TiBolt for years I was able to get one on ebay in the first ever (nerve-wrecking) auction I entered  








Since I was planning to do a near period correct restauration I did some research over the internet.
The TiBolt was produced in 1993 and 1994. The '93 edition featered a red on white decal-set where the TiBolt emblem was inspired by the earlier Thunderbolt design.








The '94 decals were orange without the thunderbolt theme.








Since the new arrival was in a very sorry state I decided to lightly clean up the frame using the green and red 3M brushingpads.
Meanwhile the hunt for parts was open and one by one they were delivered to my doorstep. A realy nice German guy supplied me with a fresh '93 decal set (replica). A year after buying I came up with this result. I know it's not period correct, but this is what I like  








Over time I gathered some pics of other TiBolts (all credits to original posters :thumbsup: ) that I want to share. It could be benefitial to others and it's nice anyway to have so many pics in one place.
As far as I know these are unique framesets. Many pics I've seen involve the same frameset that changed hand and popped up in a different configuration.

































































Happy trails,
Ben


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

This one:










and this one:









are build around the same frame. I mean identical in frame number.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Nice - gauge is misspelled on the Sandvik decal


----------



## Jupke (Mar 14, 2007)

wv_bob said:


> Nice - gauge is misspelled on the Sandvik decal


Brilliant observation


----------



## tiboltrider (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi. Thanks Jupke for sending me this link. The '93 Ti Bolt with green tyres, red Flite and red Control Tech stem currently looks like this:

I've owned it since '95.


----------



## rollercam (Mar 25, 2005)

this one is mine with my pink dekerf and 95 altitude in the back ground


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Nice! I see this thread getting resurrected every now and then and there are still some tibolts reappearing.

@rollercam: around the cogs it looks as if there is a gap in the frame, hihi.


----------



## rollercam (Mar 25, 2005)

Pooh Bear said:


> @rollercam: around the cogs it looks as if there is a gap in the frame, hihi.


i will uh look into that


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

I know of one here in town where the owner is the original buyer and is looking to sell. email me and I will get you more info as it comes down the pipe to me. Rumor has it that RM is going to be making the correct stickers for the frame soon.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

If I had to guess I'd say there are probably 20 in Toronto-area basements and garages. More in Vancouver (along with an 88 Wedge or two that should be in MY garage).


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

banks said:


> I know of one here in town where the owner is the original buyer and is looking to sell. email me and I will get you more info as it comes down the pipe to me. Rumor has it that RM is going to be making the correct stickers for the frame soon.


RM is said to have new product of old stickers ready to ship to buyers!

The RM in my area is a* "Titanium" *due to the 1992 vintage serial # 3823.


----------



## passthebuck (Jun 19, 2009)

Hey all,

I am now the proud 2nd owner of a 19.5" 93 Rocky Mountain Ti-Bolt. I am going to have it refinished, but I'm in need of a second set of decals. Can anyone help me out?

Greg


----------



## tiboltrider (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi PTB. Good find! Try "gil_m" on retrobike.co.uk Cheers!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

passthebuck said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I am now the proud 2nd owner of a 19.5" 93 Rocky Mountain Ti-Bolt. I am going to have it refinished, but I'm in need of a second set of decals. Can anyone help me out?
> 
> Greg


Why have it refinished. Looks like its already in pretty decent shape. Its not like it has chipped paint and rust... They're only original once, why not try some metal polish and elbow grease first?


----------



## passthebuck (Jun 19, 2009)

Rumpfy,

I did try to leave it as-is, but the previous owner put all those stickers on there. The stickers caused the ti underneath to remain pristine while the surrounding ti was allowed to be worn/polished by the years of use & racing. I peeled them off & all I was left with was a shadow of the old sticker. It looks bad. Also, the top tube sticker on one side is gone.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

passthebuck said:


> Rumpfy,
> 
> I did try to leave it as-is, but the previous owner put all those stickers on there. The stickers caused the ti underneath to remain pristine while the surrounding ti was allowed to be worn/polished by the years of use & racing. I peeled them off & all I was left with was a shadow of the old sticker. It looks bad. Also, the top tube sticker on one side is gone.


Ah, I see. Well, its your bike and you do what makes you happy. I don't know how difficult it'll be to find NOS Ti Bolt decals, but I imagine it won't be easy. At least you can have it refinished and 'naked' while you're searching.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

If ever there was a hot, ti, vintage, canadian rig this is it. So right:


----------



## lebikerboy (Jan 19, 2005)

Try asking Rocky...


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

These pics all remind me of the days when I rode trails hunched over with the bar 2-3 inches below the saddle. God, glad I outgrew that fad.


----------



## xy9ine (Feb 2, 2005)

DeeEight said:


> These pics all remind me of the days when I rode trails hunched over with the bar 2-3 inches below the saddle. God, glad I outgrew that fad.


my bars were lower than that. add a 20" cut down flat bar on a flat 150mm syncros stem, and you've got sweet ergonomics. we were riding some tech trails on that gear to boot. amazing. i'm riding 30" bars these days...

ah yes:


----------



## passthebuck (Jun 19, 2009)

My mistake - I have a 93 TiBolt. here are some scans from an olde 93 Rocky catalog I found...


----------



## AndrewDeKerf (Jan 25, 2010)

*decals for your TiBolt*

No need to get them from Gil.

I used to own one of these TiBolts (10 years ago, I sold it, still regretting it).

Just email Rocky Mountain. They'll send you a full set of TiBolt stickers FOC!

Mine were orange which I thought was cool.

www.andrewwolfenden.com


----------



## tiboltrider (Dec 8, 2009)

Finally got pics of another one near me!


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## Jupke (Mar 14, 2007)

That's a nice one :thumbsup: To bad mine was stolen :cryin:



tiboltrider said:


> Finally got pics of another one near me!


----------



## passthebuck (Jun 19, 2009)

Resurrecting the dead on this one.

Are there any new Ti Bolt owners out there?


----------



## RockiMtn (Jun 12, 2008)

not a Ti Bolt, but an earlier Titanium. built from the ground up with full XTR m900 & Syncros kit, and includes creating and printing of reproduction decals personally, with corrected spelling of "GAUGE" on the tubing decal. :lol:


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

nice!


----------



## whoarrior (Jan 10, 2005)

1993 TiBolt first try.


Atm it looks like this, but it's not done yet.


----------



## passthebuck (Jun 19, 2009)

Rocki, you're the first to point that out! ha!

Great looking build too. I lusted over those Syncros cranks back-in-the-day.



RockiMtn said:


> not a Ti Bolt, but an earlier Titanium. built from the ground up with full XTR m900 & Syncros kit, and includes creating and printing of reproduction decals personally, with corrected spelling of "GAUGE" on the tubing decal. :lol:


----------



## tiboltrider (Dec 8, 2009)

I still have my one. I changed the tyres, seat and fork a while back. Haven't really ridden it since but I didn't want to change my username! The other one that was just a few miles from me (pictured previously with the pace forks) I think sold a few months back so I don't know where that one is now.


----------



## RockiMtn (Jun 12, 2008)

girlonbike said:


> nice!


thx, you can enjoy more photos here:

1992 Rocky Mountain Titanium - Page 14 | Retrobike

cheers!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

RockiMtn said:


> thx, you can enjoy more photos here:
> 
> 1992 Rocky Mountain Titanium - Page 14 | Retrobike
> 
> cheers!


Nice full Syncros spread on that thing. Clean build, I dig it. Saddle seems slammed all the way forward though?


----------



## RockiMtn (Jun 12, 2008)

i was going through different saddle & seatpost configs. still looking to swap out to another saddle soon. may have pushed it too forward for those photos. though i probably wouldn't pull it too far back from where it's currently at. i had two 17" previously before scoring this one, and found that size was too small . this is an 18.5" and it might be a tad on the big side for me. oh well, c'est la vie!


----------



## passthebuck (Jun 19, 2009)

Rocki,

You could likely fix that forward saddle with a shorter stem. I know the right length wont be an easy find, but it would restore proper rider geometry for you.


----------



## RockiMtn (Jun 12, 2008)

at 120mm already, not likely i will find a shorter Syncros quill stem with noodle!


----------



## Freefall79 (Jul 22, 2014)

donk said:


> I know where 1 is. It is in Saint John, NB. 21 inch bike, I am first on the waiting list to get it when the owner decides to sell, if ever.


Have you ever had the chance to take a picture of that particular Tibolt?
I'm so curious about how the proportions look as I've had the opportunity to ride a 19.5" frame for a couple of meters and that one was definitely quite a bit too small for me.

I know, I'm asking this well over 10 years later, but still, maybe you're still involved.

Cheers,
Thomas


----------



## jazzman1991 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello,
i'm looking for a 19,5 inch TiBolt-frame. Has anybody a frame or bike for sale?
Many thanks, best regards.


----------

